# Countershaft adustment and questions



## 1911rocks (Dec 9, 2017)

I just purchased a 700 ser# 2987.  The only deficit is a missing tooth on a 30 tooth  Reverser assembly Idler Gear and and a broken Compound swivel base. My question is:
1) does the "engagement lever "lock in" when pulled forward? 
2) when using the reverser my assumption is that one would disengage the drive (lever question above) and wait for the Chuck to come to a stop. Is that correct?  

Right now I have is disassembled and cleaned and lubricated.  The Ways are in excellent shape, no dings or Rust. The V-belt had been replace with a 1/2" x 41 which I believe is too long.  Thank you for your time


----------



## Nogoingback (Dec 9, 2017)

Hi 911, welcome to the forum.

First off, is your lathe a Logan/Wards 700 or something else? (I don't have my list of Logan models in front of me.).  The title of your post
says  countershaft adjustment but the text talks about the reverse gear idler, so it's not clear to me which part we're talking about.  If your question is about engaging back gear, yes the rod that protrudes from the front of the headstock
is pulled out until it latches.  Sometimes the latch is missing: with the rod is pulled out look for a slot machined in the underside of it.  The latch is a small piece of metal that's spring loaded and held in place with a pin.  If missing, parts are available from Logan.
If it's in place, it must be depressed before the rod can be pushed back in.  The other action needed to engage backgear is to
pop out a pin in the chuck side of the bull gear. If this isn't done, it locks the chuck in place.

The lathe must be stopped to do this.

I hope this answers your question.  If not, be sure to ask again and if possible add photos.  Folks on this forum are happy
to help with any questions you might have.


----------



## 1911rocks (Dec 10, 2017)

Nogoingback said:


> Hi 911, welcome to the forum.
> 
> First off, is your lathe a Logan/Wards 700 or something else? (I don't have my list of Logan models in front of me.).  The title of your post
> says  countershaft adjustment but the text talks about the reverse gear idler, so it's not clear to me which part we're talking about.  If your question is about engaging back gear, yes the rod that protrudes from the front of the headstock
> ...



Nogoingback: Thank you for the reply and answering my question on the reverser. Mine is one of the Logans marketed by Montgomery Ward it is a 04TLC-700A. I'll try to clarify the 1st question.

1) Does the Engagement arm/lever for the Countershaft Drive (Motor, Flat Belt Pulleys, and V-Belt Pulleys) lock into place when pulled forward. Mine currently must be held in the "toward the Operator" position.  This  is not the Back Gear actuator (left hand lower side of headstock).

I am amazed that a product that had only 90,000 produced over a period of 44yr ending in 1985 actually has a fairly large quantity of spare parts available. I have the idler gear for the reverser on the way from Logan Lathe.  Photo: Broken Reverser Idler


----------



## Nogoingback (Dec 10, 2017)

OK, I understand the question now.  Unfortunately, I can't answer it properly since my lathe (Logan 200)  has a different arrangement and while I've looked at Wards lathes, I don't remember the details.  There are Wards owners on the forum though: hopefully someone will help.  If you don't get an answer, you could try reposting with a title asking for specific help on a Wards lathe: that might catch someones attention.

You're right about parts. Though the new Logan parts can be expensive, the fact that they're available is a real benefit
for what are now really quite old machines.


----------



## CluelessNewB (Dec 10, 2017)

I believe the belt engagement lever should remain in the forward drive position by itself if the belt tension is adjusted correctly.  

I don't believe this is the correct manual for your lathe but it should be close at least for this part:  
http://www.vintagemachinery.org/pubs/detail.aspx?id=17185 

The first sentence in this paragraph from page 5 is a bit awkward but I think it is saying pushing the lever back releases the tension 
and pulling the lever forward engages the drive.   




You can order the correct manual from Logan.   I believe for the 700 the correct manual would be PL-04  http://store.lathe.com/pl-04.html


----------



## rambin (Dec 15, 2017)

theres a little adjustment similar to a turnbuckle on the pivot which throws the countershaft pulley. it has a small jamnut to stop it from moving on its own..i don't have a pic of it but if you cant find it I could take one tomorrow...its to damn cold to go out there now!   just bought the same model in the spring mine is sposed to be from 41.... anyhow let me know if you need a pic


----------



## rambin (Dec 15, 2017)

and it operates on cam action you don't have to hold it!


----------

